# new computer first one



## wise old man

ok i want to build my first computer i an a begineer you could say and i am looking for a CPU motherboard combo pack  but i cant find a good cheap one i wont somthing under $150 that is really fast and good like a 2.20MHz intel dual core CPU would be fine but what motherboard is my problem 

I dont know also could you help me with the hard drive and ram because i do have a lot of programs so i need to know what size and where to get a fast and large hard drive


and does anyone know the cheapest site for buying parts


----------



## Respital

I could suggest a build for you but, what is your overall budget ?


----------



## wise old man

well i want to build it myself my overall budget is maby 350-400 minus the monitor


----------



## Respital

Would it be for gaming and what currency are you planning to purchase this in ?


----------



## wise old man

does anyone know where i could by a whole computer just not put together and a pretty good one under 400 dollars and i could buy upgrades for it as i please


----------



## wise old man

o and yes for gaming a little and i want it to update often if i play a game and dollars


----------



## G25r8cer

Check out TigerDirects Barebones kits. There is plenty to chose from and many are really good prices. 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/Category/category_tlc.asp?CatId=31


----------



## wise old man

i want to learn everything that would make my computer fast no matter what or no matter how many programs i have open


----------



## wise old man

but it doesnt have everything i need in a barebone kit and wich one to buy


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> i want to learn everything that would make my computer fast no matter what or no matter how many programs i have open



Sorry chap but your computer can't always be fast no matter how many programs you have open especially if it's video rendering.  Look around the forums there are some great threads describing how to build a computer what you need and pretty much every aspect about a computer you could thing of. But your budget is only 350$-400$ so in the meantime i will see what i or another member of Computer Forum can whip up.


----------



## wise old man

ok so maby not super fast no matter what but pretty fast alot of time 
the computer i have now is and hp povilion a475c if you dont know what that is google it


----------



## wise old man

i wanted to use the XFX nforce 680i but it is pricy


----------



## Respital

do you think you could bump up your budget just a tad ?  i will assure you that you get something worth your money..


----------



## wise old man

ok make a list with a decent price and i will see


----------



## wise old man

how do you get money your only 13


----------



## wise old man

and do you know the cheapest place to buy parts

also i have an old mac like this

http://www.vectronicsappleworld.com/macintosh/articlepics/imac/colors.jpg

and this one         
http://static.flickr.com/99/317138394_ff3a8c16eb.jpg
there the same computer just two different pictures


----------



## wise old man

it is hard to get money for computers and such i am only 14


----------



## Respital

Case : Antec Nine Hundred 
Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021
Price Without Mail-In-Rebates : $119.99

Power Supply : Antec earthwatts EA500 ATX12V v2.0 500W
Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371007
Price : $89.99

Motherboard :  GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L
Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059
Price : $89.99

Processor :  Intel Pentium E2160 Allendale 1.8GHz 1MB L2 Cache 
Link : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116036
Price : $69.99

Ram :  G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098
Price : $44.99

Hard Drive :  Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 7200rpm 250gb
Link : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148141
Price : $64.99

Dvd Burner :  LG Electronics Black 18X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 10X DVD+R DL 18X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 18X DVD±R DVD Burner with 12X DVD-RAM Write - OEM
Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136120
Price : $26.99

Total Without Rebates : $506.93

Add This Graphics Card For Only : $94.99
 XFX PVT84JUDD3 GeForce 8600GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150229

With Graphics Card and Without Rebate&Taxs : $601.92


----------



## Respital

Ask your parents Or get a paper route like me  as for me i had a paper route for 5 years and got an average of like 100$ a month saved it up and bought my computer and still have some money left for my education


----------



## wise old man

this is what i made so far but i dont know where to get the parts and if they would all work together


*DVD writer thing:* HP dvd1070i 20x SATA multiformat DVD writer
*motherboard:* XFX nForce 680i LT SLI motherboard
*Hard drive:* western digital caviar SE16 500GB hard drive-700
*RAM:*corsair dual chanal twinx 2048 mb PC6400 DDR2 800MHz
*Processer:*Intel core2 duo E4500 processer HH 80557PG0492M

its $445 for all of it does anyone have a sugestion of somthing to make it cheaper like somthing unneeded


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> this is what i made so far but i dont know where to get the parts and if they would all work together
> 
> 
> *DVD writer thing:* HP dvd1070i 20x SATA multiformat DVD writer
> *motherboard:* XFX nForce 680i LT SLI motherboard
> *Hard drive:* western digital caviar SE16 500GB hard drive-700
> *RAM:*corsair dual chanal twinx 2048 mb PC6400 DDR2 800MHz
> *Processer:*Intel core2 duo E4500 processer HH 80557PG0492M
> 
> its $445 for all of it does anyone have a sugestion of somthing to make it cheaper like somthing unneeded



Well... you do still need a case and a power supply other then that it looks okay what do you thing of the build i suggested ?


----------



## wise old man

i dont know
everything on it is cheaper but it turns out more expensive in the end
and i like the motherboard i have on my list and also i didnt say my list was done i just said that is what i had so far


----------



## wise old man

also where sould i get my parts from where is the cheapest


----------



## wise old man

and i am not looking in to graphics cards at this point but i could always get one later on


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> i dont know
> everything on it is cheaper but it turns out more expensive in the end
> and i like the motherboard i have on my list and also i didnt say my list was done i just said that is what i had so far



Well yes it does but it is a well rounded pc .. by the way the total price was only  $506.93 without the graphics card and the rebates but the case i suggested it used by the pros here and is the best when it comes to air flow  And you would be able to keep it for future builds if your pc became outdated i don't really think cases get outdated.. if they do it's not very often  Oh and don't forget to look around the computer forums for more ideas instructions and pointers there are some great members here


----------



## wise old man

is there a thing well a list you can make using the XFX nForce i dont know but i think that would be a good one  

how much does the computer you have now cost


----------



## wise old man

i found the XFX whatever motherboard on ebay unused for about 20 dolars but i dont know if that is a good idea to buy from there 

http://cgi.ebay.com/XFX-nForce-680i...yZ108978QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 
thats it right there


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> is there a thing well a list you can make using the XFX nForce i dont know but i think that would be a good one
> 
> how much does the computer you have now cost



The computer i have now cost around $1100 Cad and it's awesome as far as my needs go  Yeah sure i'll make a build with the XfX nForce 780i in a minute  but try and set a budget for me to work with


----------



## wise old man

i dont know and the xfx 680i not 780i that is way to expensive for me

but try for 400 dolars


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> i found the XFX whatever motherboard on ebay unused for about 20 dolars but i dont know if that is a good idea to buy from there
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/XFX-nForce-680i...yZ108978QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> thats it right there



I would recommend never to buy a used motherboard they could have tons of problems with them and they probably don't come with everything eg: manual sata cables i\o plate.. always buy retail


----------



## wise old man

ok i didnt think it was a great idea


----------



## wise old man

is there a list of parts you can make using the XFX nForce 680i
also could you compare the list you make to the computer i have now
wich is the hp pavilion a475c 
if you compare it to my computer i will be able to better decipher how good it is


----------



## Respital

yeah sure give me a few minutes i have to do some stuff. don't worry i will


----------



## wise old man

ok but how about the hard drive and dvd burner from this dude
http://www.computerforum.com/114937-fs-q6600-2900xt-p35-ram-hd-s-wc-parts-more.html


----------



## Respital

uhmm if you what to sure i would trust him because he has like 24000 posts it's a good hard drive but we have to make the full build before we can start looking where to buy parts from since your in the states i suggest www.newegg.com and most Computer Forum members would too i assume


----------



## wise old man

ok so xfx nforce 680i motherboard
LITE-ON DVD+/-RW Burner Dvd burner
Seagate Barracuda 320GB Hard Drives

i sort of want a quad CPU 3.80mhz but that is too expensive 
what makes a computer fast


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> ok so xfx nforce 680i motherboard
> LITE-ON DVD+/-RW Burner Dvd burner
> Seagate Barracuda 320GB Hard Drives
> 
> i sort of want a quad CPU 3.80mhz but that is too expensive
> what makes a computer fast



Take a look at this  

http://www.computerforum.com/105814-trying-build-most-expensive-computer-possible.html


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> ok so xfx nforce 680i motherboard
> LITE-ON DVD+/-RW Burner Dvd burner
> Seagate Barracuda 320GB Hard Drives
> 
> i sort of want a quad CPU 3.80mhz but that is too expensive
> what makes a computer fast



you mean the 780i right ?..


----------



## wise old man

no 680i look on tigerdirect it is on there not new egg


----------



## wise old man

here it is http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...etails.asp?EdpNo=3433136&Sku=MBM-680ILT-E4500


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> here it is http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...etails.asp?EdpNo=3433136&Sku=MBM-680ILT-E4500


 Oh ok i didn't see it on newegg or canadacomputers so i thought u were thinking about the 780i anyways i'm making the new list now.


----------



## Respital

Case : Antec Nine Hundred
Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129021
Price Without Mail-In-Rebates : $119.99
Price With Mail In Rebate : $79.99

Power Supply : Antec earthwatts EA500 ATX12V v2.0 500W
Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371007
Price : $89.99

Motherboard Bundle : XFX nForce 680i LT SLI Motherboard CPU Bundle - Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 Processor 2.20GHz OEM
Link : http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...etails.asp?EdpNo=3433136&Sku=MBM-680ILT-E4500
Price : $219.99

Ram : Crucial Ballistix Dual Channel 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz EPP Memory (2x 1024MB)
Link : http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1558870&CatId=2264
Price Without Rebate : $74.99
Price With Rebate : $39.99

Hard Drive :  Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
Link : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148140
Price : $79.99

DVD Burner :  LITE-ON Black 16X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 16X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 16X DVD±R DVD Burner - OEM
Link :  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106247
Price : $25.49

Total Price Without Rebates : $610.44
Total Price With     Rebates : $535.34

Tell me what you think


----------



## wise old man

a maby lets change it a little to make it cheaper 
do i need that power supply it is pretty expensive what is so special about it


----------



## wise old man

and remember that guy is selling the hard drive


----------



## wise old man

and is there any good computer box not so expensive and you said you would compare it to the computer i have now


----------



## wise old man

and the motherboard i am now questioning because is it worth it what is a good gaming mother board somthing fast


----------



## Respital

It's better then the computer you have now, that is a good gaming board though i have never used it. Yes i know omega is selling the hard drive but u have to have more then 100 posts to buy or sell something on the computer forums remember that next time sorry i forgot to tell you ..


----------



## Respital

Can't really think of ways to make it cheaper...


----------



## wise old man

dont worry ill get to 100 posts soon


----------



## wise old man

here read this i wrote it earlyer but i dont know if you red it
the motherboard i am now questioning because is it worth it what is a good gaming mother board somthing fast but cheaper


----------



## wise old man

this ram would make it cheaper
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2227141&CatId=2264
and does the power supply have to be so expensive why are they so expensive what is special about them


----------



## Respital

Well the watts does not matter so much on a power supply it's the 12V rails that matter the more A the better for example  50a is better then 20a. yes thats ram would be good. As for a cheaper mobo (short for motherboard) I suggest you go with the Giga-byte P35 DS3r Or P35 DS3L the only difference is the number of sata ports.. i think..  But you will not be able to run more then one graphics card on either of them . 

Link To Giga-Byte P35 DS3L : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059


----------



## Geoff

Respital said:


> Well the watts does not matter so much on a power supply it's the 12V rails that matter the more A the better for example  50a is better then 20a. yes thats ram would be good. As for a cheaper mobo (short for motherboard) I suggest you go with the Giga-byte P35 DS3r Or P35 DS3L the only difference is the number of sata ports.. i think..  But you will not be able to run more then one graphics card on either of them .
> 
> Link To Giga-Byte P35 DS3L : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059


Watts do matter, but it's a combination of wattage and amperage.  Generally though you won't find a power supply with high amperage but low wattage, so it shouldn't be a huge concern.


----------



## Respital

[-0MEGA-];925960 said:
			
		

> Watts do matter, but it's a combination of wattage and amperage.  Generally though you won't find a power supply with high amperage but low wattage, so it shouldn't be a huge concern.



Oh okay thanks for correcting me [-0MEGA-] it's always good to learn from the pros


----------



## SIMP

I built my latest system (see specs) minus video card, monitor and OS for $420 at newegg.


----------



## wise old man

ok so is that the absolute cheapest power supply 
and is the mother board just as fast and just as nice and everything well is everything the same 

ok so that one dvd burner from the guy whos name escapes me and the hard drive from him also that is 65 dollars there that motherboard for 90 bucks
the corsair dual chanal twinx RAM is 35 dollars the atec 900 or the Xylio(i think i forget the name) windtunel for a case there both 120 bucks

and a power supply i am still looking for a cheaper one 
also which processer are we going to use




so far it is $310


----------



## wise old man

and does anyone know where i can buy all the parts needed in one kit

also where is the cheapest place to buy a monitor well where do you buy your monitors

and i am thinking about getting a graphics card


----------



## wise old man

actualy this case for 40 dollars then it would only be 
COOLER MASTER Elite 330 RC-330-KKN1-GP Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
then it would be $230

now i jsut need to find a processer and a cheaper power supply


----------



## wise old man

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/Category/category_tlc.asp?CatId=106&name=Power-Supplies 

so is the more watt power supply faster
here is a list of the power supplys at tigerdirect check them out they might be cheaper tell me wich one is the right one


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> ok so is that the absolute cheapest power supply
> and is the mother board just as fast and just as nice and everything well is everything the same
> 
> ok so that one dvd burner from the guy whos name escapes me and the hard drive from him also that is 65 dollars there that motherboard for 90 bucks
> the corsair dual chanal twinx RAM is 35 dollars the atec 900 or the Xylio(i think i forget the name) windtunel for a case there both 120 bucks
> 
> and a power supply i am still looking for a cheaper one
> also which processer are we going to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far it is $310



I wouldn't suggest buying used parts but it's your choice. i suggest you get some more info and decide on a final build later. Also please don't make all of these posts containing things that cost more then mine yet mine are better and brand new if u are seeking advise i suggest you listen to it.  

(No Offense)


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> and does anyone know where i can buy all the parts needed in one kit
> 
> also where is the cheapest place to buy a monitor well where do you buy your monitors
> 
> and i am thinking about getting a graphics card



The only place your going to get a package of everything you need is a computer company not from newegg . You could get a barebone but that doesn't contain everything.

Most forum members from the states like yourself probably buy their monitors from www.newegg.com

If your thinking of getting a graphics card what is you budget for it ?


----------



## PabloTeK

To answer your power supply question the thing is that if a PSU blows they do have a nasty habit of sometimes taking half your system (i.e. motherboards & CPU's) out when they die. Hence why I choose quality over quantity.


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> actualy this case for 40 dollars then it would only be
> COOLER MASTER Elite 330 RC-330-KKN1-GP Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
> then it would be $230
> 
> now i jsut need to find a processer and a cheaper power supply



If you can find it i would suggest getting the antec sonata III case it comes with a 500w power supply which should be plenty for your needs  
As for a processor i would suggest one of the E2100's maybe the E2160 
Only $69.99 from www.newegg.com 
Link : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116036


----------



## wise old man

OK which power supply should i use that is all i am stuck on now i made a list of everything exept for that


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> OK which power supply should i use that is all i am stuck on now i made a list of everything exept for that



Budget for the psu ?


----------



## wise old man

wait whats a psu


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> wait whats a psu



A PSU is short for : Power Supply Unit


----------



## wise old man

yah i knew that :smily:
my price range is the cheapest psu that is good its up to you to find it  my computer is in your hands




here is what i think so far for the computer

*case*	COOLER MASTER Elite 330 RC-330-KKN1-GP Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case	
website 	http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115 
brand 	cooler master	
price	40	
*ram*	Corsair Dual Channel TWINX 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory (2 x 1024MB)	
website 	http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2227141&CatId=2264 
brand 	corsair	
price	35	
*harddrive*	Seagate Barracuda 320GB Hard Drives 	
website 	http://www.computerforum.com/114937-fs-q6600-2900xt-p35-ram-hd-s-wc-parts-more.html 
brand 	Seagate	
price	45	
*monitor* 	LG Flatron Monitor (L1932TQ)	
website 	http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/sys/567714714.html 
brand 	LG	
price	100	
*motherboard*	GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX All Solid Capacitor Intel Motherboard - Retail	
website 	http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059 
brand 	GIGABYTE	
price	90	
*processer* 	Intel Pentium E2160 Allendale 1.8GHz 1MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor	
website 	http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116036 
brand 	Intel	
price	70	
*power supply* 
website 		
brand 		
price		
*keyboard and mouse*	HP USB Multimedia Keyboard with 2 Port HUB and Mouse (OEM)	
website 	http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1649623&CatId=1482 
brand 	HP	
price	10	
*DVD burner*	Lite-On DH-20A4P-04 SuperAllwrite OEM DVD Burner - 20x DVD±R Burn, 16x DVD±R Read, 8x DVD+RW, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD±R DL, 12x DVD-RAM, 48x32x CD-R/RW, PATA, Black	
website 	http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3424382&CatId=89 
brand 	Lite-On	
price	25


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> yah i knew that :smily:
> my price range is the cheapest psu that is good its up to you to find it  my computer is in your hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what i think so far for the computer
> 
> *case*	COOLER MASTER Elite 330 RC-330-KKN1-GP Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
> website 	http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115
> brand 	cooler master
> price	40
> *ram*	Corsair Dual Channel TWINX 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory (2 x 1024MB)
> website 	http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2227141&CatId=2264
> brand 	corsair
> price	35
> *harddrive*	Seagate Barracuda 320GB Hard Drives
> website 	http://www.computerforum.com/114937-fs-q6600-2900xt-p35-ram-hd-s-wc-parts-more.html
> brand 	Seagate
> price	45
> *monitor* 	LG Flatron Monitor (L1932TQ)
> website 	http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/sys/567714714.html
> brand 	LG
> price	100
> *motherboard*	GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX All Solid Capacitor Intel Motherboard - Retail
> website 	http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059
> brand 	GIGABYTE
> price	90
> *processer* 	Intel Pentium E2160 Allendale 1.8GHz 1MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor
> website 	http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116036
> brand 	Intel
> price	70
> *power supply*
> website
> brand
> price
> *keyboard and mouse*	HP USB Multimedia Keyboard with 2 Port HUB and Mouse (OEM)
> website 	http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1649623&CatId=1482
> brand 	HP
> price	10
> *DVD burner*	Lite-On DH-20A4P-04 SuperAllwrite OEM DVD Burner - 20x DVD±R Burn, 16x DVD±R Read, 8x DVD+RW, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD±R DL, 12x DVD-RAM, 48x32x CD-R/RW, PATA, Black
> website 	http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3424382&CatId=89
> brand 	Lite-On
> price	25



Hmm.. since you don't have a video/graphics card this rig isn't very demanding.. i would suggest this PSU

 OCZ StealthXStream OCZ500SXS ATX12V / EPS12V 500W Power Supply 100 - 240 V - Retail

Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341012

$49.99 (After $15 Mail-In-Rebate)


----------



## PabloTeK

You need a GFX card! That motherboard hasn't got integrated graphics so when you boot the system will do nothing but beep.


----------



## wise old man

here how about this graphics card http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/sys/602890093.html 
i have a feeling its a bad one because he is selling it so cheaply and right when i tryed to google it all that whould come up where questions on forums about problems with it

it is down towards the bottom of the page


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> here how about this graphics card http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/sys/602890093.html
> i have a feeling its a bad one because he is selling it so cheaply and right when i tryed to google it all that whould come up where questions on forums about problems with it
> 
> it is down towards the bottom of the page



My eyes are burning from how horrible that card is.. just to compare dude that card is a GeForce 4 I have a GeForce 8 and were now on GeForce 9 even at that price. You shouldn't buy that card.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wise old man

thanks i had a feeling
if i had a CRT would the graphics be as good as an LCD


----------



## wise old man

And where did you go to get your paper route like who did you go to


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> And where did you go to get your paper route like who did you go to



Just go to your local newspaper and ask them if they need any paperboys.
Chances are they have a waiting list though


----------



## wise old man

dang


----------



## Respital

wise old man said:


> dang



You should try though it's good money.
And since you live in the states chances
are that you only have to deliver them
and not put them together.


----------

